# Which ERF seat is in your car?



## Dimbo

I found this list and thought we should make our own. 

*Please list your car (make, model and age), your ERF seat and any issues/comments eg about legroom in front of the seat. Also your country. Please use the following format so i can just copy and paste (it has taken an age to sort so far)

EG Ford Focus 2006. Britax Multi Tech. UK. Your additional comments. (your username)*

Please no chat in here, I will try and update this post regularly to serve as a quick reference for others searching for ERF seats. 

Thank you for the contributions so far.

*Audi A6. Radian XTSL.* Only fits in middle position. US (mommyof3co) 
*Audi A6. Combi Coccoro* fits both middle and outboard seats (mommyof3co) 

*Audi s3 sportback (2009) 5 door. Besafe izi combi (isofix). *Left limited leg room for the person in the front - but it is plenty for me (5'2.5") (sugarpuff)

*BMW 330. Maxi Cosi Mobi* ~2004? The front passenger seat had to go as far forward as it would to fit the seat in, and it is very, very far forward. I'm 5'2 and its not comfortable for me in the front seat now, so I tend to sit in the back. For short journeys the front isn't too bad but for anything longer its just way too uncomfortable. For anyone who wasn't a short ass lie me I doubt they would even get into the seat! UK (Sarahwoo)

*Chevrolet Silverado 2010, Radian XTSL.* US It fits perfectly in the middle. It extends past where the front seats are set right now so it might take some adjustment to get it to fit behind the passenger/driver seats. (cheese lover)

*Citroen C3 (2010 model). Akta-Graco Duologic I*. UK. Front passenger seat has to be moved a little forward but there is still legroom for my 6ft tall dad, though I can't imagine it would be comfortable for a long journey. For me, at 5ft 4in, it is absolutely fine. We have the seat installed using Isofix, but it can be strapped in with the seatbelt. (Mary Jo)

*Citroen C4. Graco DuoLogic2 (using Isofix)* Like before, front seat needs to move for installation. After that, it is comfy enough for a 5'11'' male passenger, though he did note that he couldn't stretch his legs out particularly far. (Eala)

*Citroen C4. Britax Multi-Tech (Volvo badged)* Fitted using seatbelt and tether straps wound round the front passenger seat. Bit of a faff to fit, but once it's in, it feels solid. With the recommended clearance between the backs of the seats (I forget what this is, as I don't have the manual in front of me), there is comfortable legroom in the front seat. The tallest person who has been in the front seat is 6'2'', and had no complaints (I suppose he might just have been polite ). (Eala)

*Dodge Grand Caravan SXT. Radian XTSL & Combi Coccoro.* FIts well in captains chairs, not tried in back bench. US (mommyof3co)

*Dodge Grand Caravan 2011 . Graco MyRide 65.* Canada. Very comfortable for baby but very large - fits nicely into my van but probably won't fit into anything smaller. Worth every penny, we all love it! (Aliss)

*Ford CMax. Britax 2 way elite.* UK It is a good seat as one of the only ERF that rear faces until approx 6 years old, but it is a faff to swap between cars as it has tethers that need to be pulled very tight! (mkwife)

*Ford Falcon 1994. Radian XTSL.* Fits fine to back seat, installed using seatbelt as no latch and supplied D ring tether connected to base of front passenger seat. Front seat has had to be moved forward slightly, will let you know once m 6ft3 OH sits in the car if he has enough room. Australia. (Kota)

*Ford Fiesta 2010, 5 door, Izi-combi. UK.* I have plenty of room in the front (5'4") but OH's friends complain about lack of room (6", always bangs his knees). OH says 5'11" is probably the tallest height that would b comfortable. kate.m.

*Ford Fiesta Zetec S (2000) 3 dr. Besafe Izi Combi (non isofix) uk*. Quick and easy to install but it is a bit of a squeeze in the back and you have to put the front passenger seat right the way forward which is ok if your short like me but you also have to have the back of the seat wound quite far forward to so your very upright and close to the windscreen! I sat in the back with DD because of this. I found it quite easy to get her in and out of the seat once i got used to it. (there are photos of the same car as our with a izi combi in the back on the Securatot gallery) (Heidi)

*Ford Focus C Max (04) Besafe Izi Combi (non isofix) uk* Loads of room and you can sit in the front passenger seat quite comfortably even with the car seat reclined. Fits very well. The only problem we came across was there is underfloor storage which is not safe to have a support bar on top so we are trying to track down a compartment 'filler'! Luckily the seat fits in the front (with air bag off) and the middle seat comfortably too. (Heidi)

*Ford Focus 2002. Britax First Class Plus.* UK. Fits in ok, not as secure as it could be had to use the loop on both sides of the seat and put seatbelt through both whereas in old car only one was secure enough. Plenty leg room in front passenger seat. Carseat is quite high though can restrict veiw from back side window. (purpledahlia)

*Ford Focus 2002. Britax/volvo multi tech.* UK. Fits in perfect, Tethers on underseat bar, seatbelt is long enough, no buckle crunch or anything. Space in front passenger seat is more than enough aswell. Going to try and install it into middle seat and see how it fits but have no doubts. (purpledahlia)

*Ford Focus Estate 2001. Britax multi tech (volvo) UK.* Fits behind passenger seat and leaves enough room in front for short people, I'm 5'4" and fit ok, I currently have the seat reclining as much as I can by tightening the tethers, once LO a bit bigger and old I can make it slightly more upright giving more room in front. (tiggercats)

*Ford Focus Estate 2008. Britax Hi Way.* UK This seat has to go behind the passenger seat as there isn't enough space behind the drivers seat to fit it in - DP is 6ft 2 and has very long legs! Passenger seat had to be moved forward to fit it in, but I still have plenty of legroom - im 5ft 2, although a friend who is 6 foot cannot fit in the front seat as there isn't enough leg room for him. Dp spent a while adjusting the seat to fit in the car, but now its in place looks nice and solid and im very happy with it. (Bluetomato) 

*Honda Civic (06) Britax Hi-Way*
I did, however, first have this seat in a Honda Civic (06). Whilst the seat does fit into the back passenger seat I found it so difficult to get lo in and out. Due to the sloping of the rear door, I had to lift and twist lo to get him out and he's only 9.5months - I dread to think what it would be like for older babies. It was a painful experience both for me and lo, hence the change in car (LouiseET)

*Honda Civic, 4 door. Radian XTSL.* Fits middle well. Fits behind front seats, but barely. Does compromise room in front seat. Cannot recline front seat and it has to be most of the way forward. This only causes a real problem when the driver is tall AND you have a manual transmission. Otherwise is tolerable and worth it for this fantastic seat. US (TigerLady) 

*Honda CRV 2002. BeSafe Izi Combi X3 (isofix).* UK. Fits with plenty of room to spare behind passenger or driver, no issues with legroom. (Bexx)

*Honda CRV, 2009, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix). *UK. Very easy to fit and the front passenger has ample leg room. (Tacey)

*Honda Jazz. Graco DuoLogic2 (using Isofix)* The smallest car I've tried this seat in. Once installed, if leaving an inch between the backs of the seats, there is reasonable legroom in the passenger seat. I am 5'7'' and I was comfortable, my 5'11'' husband again noted that he couldn't stretch his legs out far but wasn't uncomfy (Eala)

*Honda Jazz 2005. Britax Two Way Elite.* UK Seat is installed in the middle. Plenty of leg room in both front seats as a result. If the seat was installed on the passenger side I suspect I would be less comfortable in the front seat (am 5'8). However, the seat is still in 'recline' mode. It can be made more upright so that may increase the space available for passengers in the front seat. (mandarhino)

*Hyundai I30. Britax/Volvo Multitech* UK. Fits in just fine in here, PLENTY space, thumbs up! (purpledahlia)

*Hyundai i30. Britax 2 Way (seatbelted)* Although our car has isofix sockets we found all the ERF isofix seats far far too big for our i30. The 2 Way was the best one for us. The seat was fit by making the passenger seat adjusted to a more upright position. I actually had more legroom which I actually prefer to being reclined. The two hour drive back to London was actually comfier with the extra legroom! (modo)

*Hyundai Matrix. Britax 2 way elite.* UK. It is a good seat as one of the only ERF that rear faces until approx 6 years old, but it is a faff to swap between cars as it has tethers that need to be pulled very tight! (mkwife)

*Land Rover Freelander, 2001? Besafe Isi Combi (seatbelt fitted).* Absolutely brilliant! LOADS of legroom in the front passenger seat, in fact I don't think its any further forward that it would be 'normally'. The seat is quite high so added to the height of the car its fantastic, Oliver just adores it as he can see so much! UK (Sarahwoo)

*Land Rover Freelander (52) Britax/Volvo Multi-tech* I don't know if it was this car specifically or this particular model, or all freelanders of this age, but the seat belt had a strange plastic covering and was tall, meaning it had buckle crunch and you couldn't twist the base part to make it smaller. Therefore the seat would only fit in the middle seat (which didn't have the same seat belt). Not masses of room in the front like this, shorter person (5'3-4") drove ok, but probably not for much taller. (Dimbo)

*Land Rover Freelander 2 (58) Britax/Volvo Multitech * Fits very well indeed. Loads of room in the front seats, even when it's in the middle (more so than the older model above). (Dimbo)

*Mazda 3 Hatchback. Sunshine Kids Radian XT* In Canada: It used to be in our VW Rabbit. Not loads of room for 6'-2" OH, but it's doable!

*Mazda 6 Estate. Graco DuoLogic2 (using Isofix)* Front seat has to go forward for installation. Once installed, comfortable legroom for a male passenger of 5'11''. (this car has been sold on so no measurements). (Eala)

*Mercedes A-Class, '60 plate. Graco DuoLogic II.* UK. Considering this is a small hatchback, the DuoLogic fits in very easily. My husband is 5'10'' (or 5'11'', I always mix this up!) and he can sit in the front passenger seat. I wouldn't want to be doing a road trip, as although the leg room is sufficient it's not overly plentiful. If you want anything out the glove box, he'd probably have to get out the car at that point. The seats are quite high in the car, which means that Roo has a great view out both the side and back windows. (Eala)

*Mercedes e280 1994. Britax MultiTech.* No problems yet (DueMarch2nd)

*Mercury Mountaineer. Radian XTSL.* Fits in all three positions, including having two, one behind each front seat. Front seat(s) have to be a bit forward and can't recline much. Not a problem unless front seat passenger/driver is VERY tall. I have no problem at 5'9, my DH is a little cramped at 6'4. There is no room compromise if you have only one carseat in the middle position. US (TigerLady)

*MG ZR 5 door. Britax Hi Way. *UK. Fits in really nicely, No issue behind passenger seat and both me and hubby are tall with long legs. Only potential problem, the seat is very close to the back seat and my little boys legs are already quite cramped so not sure how it will work for the next couple of years, but I'm sure someone can reassure me on that! (pinkclaire)

*Nissan Almera, not sure of year but old Y reg. Maxi Cosi Mobi.* UK We had to get the seat belts altered by our mechanic so that we could get an ERF seat in-the car seat shop said that the bit that you click the seat belt into was too floppy. Not sure what the mechanic did but he somehow managed to 'embed' them into the back seat. Fits fine behind passenger seat with seat pushed most of the way forward. Its a bit of a squash for OH but he's 6 foot tall so usually likes the seat right back. (cath)

*Nissan Murano 2005, Britax Boulevard 70,* USA. We've had it installed behind the passenger seat & it is now in the centre. No problem with installation using latch system & tethers (there are places in the car to attach the tethers in middle and side positions). Leg room is more than reasonable, but car seat is not far from the back of the front seats, so reclining is limited for driver &/or passenger. Fits very well into this model of car overall and we are pleased with the car seat itself! (nightkd)

*Oldsmobile Cutlass 1999, Graco ComfortSport *United States. I love this carseat so far! My daughter seems very comfortable in it, and the 5 point harness is very easy to snap together. (17thy)

*Oldsmobile 1999 Cutlass - Britax Marathon Ashley Floral* United States. First of all, beautiful carseat. Material is really soft and my daughter seems very comfortable in it. The car seat straps are anti-tangle and the seat cover has velcro so you can velcro the straps back while you are setting the baby in. Very high quality. I love it. It's got steel bars, it's very sturdy. I would give this car seat 5 stars. I love it! I would recommend it to anyone. It's a *little* on the bulky side. But it fits in my car's middle backseat RF just fine we have plenty of room in the front. (17thy)

*Peugeot 206, 5 door, 2000. Britax Multi Tech* (UK) I have no complaints with this seat, it fits in the car well considering it is a pretty small car, the front passenger seat is quite far forward but this is not an issue for us as nobody tall ever travels in our car (OH is 5'8ish.) (Mum2b_Claire)

*Peugeot 206 2003. Britax Hi Way.* Sturdy seat that LO finds comfy. Passenger seat has to be moved very far forward and I don't think it's safe to drive with someone sitting there as your view out of their side window is compromised. Fitting is fairly straightforward although the curve on the backseat means it takes a few goes to get the car seat lined up right. (onlyme)

*Peugeot 207, 2008, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix). *UK. The isofix anchor points are quite well concealed, but once they're located, the seat is easy to fit and leaves a good amount of leg room for the front passenger. I find it quite cumbersome to lift into other cars, but it's a very solid, comfortable seat. (Tacey)

*Peugeot Partner Combi 2008 - Britax Two Way Elite.* Fits well behind passenger seat leaving loads of leg room in the front. We actually had to move the seat back to get the angle right on the car seat so have more space than before! The seat is really solid in the car and we can still fold the split rear seat down next to it. (hattiehippo)

*Pontiac Sunfire (4 Door) 2002, Graco MyRide 65 *US Fits perfect in the middle of the back seat, the only problem I have is when she drops something on either side of it then whines for it, the seat is so damn big that I can't reach around it. (AriannasMama)

*Renault Scenic (07) Britax Hi-Way.* It fits really well into the Renault Scenic (07) - tons of space for lo's legs and, even though the front passenger seat is at its furthest position, there is still a good couple of inches between the back of the seat and the back of the car seat at its highest recline. (LouiseET)

*Renault espace privilege 03, Britax two way elite.* Uk
Great car seat loads of spae for LO she can even see out of the window. Also depending on how reclined i have my seat depends on the recline on hers. As she gets bigger and her legs get longer the seat can be moved back so she has ore leg room. I would of liked it to be isofix but it isnt and also the teathers to the front seat mean i cant move my seat forwar or back also means that door can only be used for Hollie no one can get past her seat. (emmylou92)

*Renault modus. Besafe izi combi.* UK. Fits great but only with the back seats pushed back so the boot is smaller. (so only the model where the back seats can be moved) Great car seat but my little girls head did flop forward when she slept at 6 months even though it was reclined as far as possible. Wouldnt want to use for a newborn. (soootired)

*Renault Vel Satis. Graco DuoLogic2 (using Isofix)* - With plenty of clearance between the backs of the seats, both DH and I can stretch our legs out. I'll try and get a pic of this one as it is our current car. (Eala)

*Saab 93 Aero, 2003 model - Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted using Isofix)* UK. Given that the Saab is a big(ish) car, and the DuoLogic is a very compact seat, I was surprised at how much room it took up. Fitting it was fine, but the passenger seat had to be pretty much all the way forward. Not a problem for my friend, as she is only 5'1'', but I think anyone else would be severely cramped. A more upright compact seat like the MultiTech would fit better in this car. (Eala)

*Seat Leon Y reg. BeSafe Izi kid X3 iso fix* Love! It doesn't leave a lot of room though. Billy has a great view out of the rear and side windows and has been making other drivers/passengers wave at him so cute. By the time you brace the car seat in place there was very little room in the front. I'm a short 5'3 and my knees are nearly touching the glove box. It's not a big car but the seat does take up alot of space. That said we are very happy and Billy loves it. He has a load of leg space (more than the passenger!) I especially like the silver thread trim (Thumper)

*Seat Toledo, 2001?, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix).* Uk
I'm really happy with the seat. Reasonable amount of legroom for front seat passenger - I'm 5'7 and there's just enough room for me for me to sit comfortably (we have the child seat reclined at mo so would be more room for passenger if it was in one of the more upright positions). DS is very comfy in the seat and loves being so high up as he gets a great view out of the windows - I've noticed he doesn't sleep so much in the car now we've changed car seat as he now likes to point out everything he can see and wave to other cars! (hmaz)

*Skoda Fabia estate. Graco DuoLogic I.* UK. Fitted with Isofix. Not huge amounts of legroom in the front (I have space, but I'm only 5'2"), but seat is laid back as far as it will go for a newborn - there'll be more space when he's older. (Kess) 

*Toyota Corolla 2009. Safety 1st Complete Air LX.* USA. We LOVE this seat! RF from 5-40 lbs and 19-40", FF from 22-50 lbs. and 34-45". It has a 3-position strap, 5-position headrest and 4-position recline; very easy to adjust. It is a large seat and possibly wouldn't be ideal for a smaller car or taller parents (Bee and I are 5'5'' and 5'3'' respectively), but our little girl is very comfortable in it and loves sleeping with her head against the Air Protect pillows on either side of the headrest. (Nic1107)

*Toyota Echo, 2003. Graco MyRide 65.* Canada. Easily adjustable and my toddler always seems comfy in it. Can rear-face up to 40lbs and forward face to 65lbs. Has 2 large cupholders and an optional infant insert + head insert for extra padding. It's a very wide carseat and sticks out into the space of the adjacent seat though. We keep it behind the passenger seat as our car is fairly small and doesn't allow for too much flexibility when it comes to leg room. Love this carseat! (lucy_lu10)

*Toyota Rav4 2008 - Radion RXT (newest model)* behind passenger seat (not masses of room but enough for any average passenger). 
Fits in all positions but DH can't drive if it's behind him (he's 5'11) I could tho. (Farie)

*08 Toyota Rav 4 (08) with the besafe izi kid isofix. *There is plently of room in the front passenger side. DD loves it as she is so high up. Great seat, I was initially worried that it would not recline enough for her but she sleeps no problem in it and there is plently of space for her legs to grow. 
DH also has the same seat in his car - Vw golf- it fits fine and there is enough space for me in passenger side but it would be somewhat restricted if you were very tall and had to go on long journey. (harveygirl)

*Toyota Vitz (also known as an Echo or Yaris) 2001. Cosco Scenera.* RF from 5 to 35lbs. This is a budget seat best for shorter children. Not a lot of padding, but good for a second car or relative's car. Available in the US and NZ. Other cars I've had this seat in: 2006 Hyundai Elantra (US). 1997 Mercury/Plymouth Villager- only fits in back central seat due to seatbelt type (US). 1993 Mitusbishi V3000/Diamante (NZ)
1997 Geo Prism/ (Toyota Camry budget model) (US).

*Vauxhall Astra Estate 2000. Britax Multi Tech (Volvo version).* Not loads of legroom but will measure when seat is in use. UK. (tiggercats)

*Vauxhall Astra hatchback 04 onwards model. Britax Hi Way.* Lovely comfy seat but only just fits my car though, long journeys will be uncomfortable for the passenger but I'd rather that and have LO RF. LO seems to love it, i don't ever hear a peep out of him!. UK (kirmal12)

*Vauxhall Astra 2009. Maxi-Cosi Mobi.* UK. Front passenger seat is forward but someone my height of 5ft5 can easily sit in it. (ellie27)

*Vauxhall Corsa 2006 (3-door). Britax TWE*. UK. LO is in front seat (no airbag installed). ICSC recommended the TWE over the Hi-Way to give me a better view of left wing mirror and we LOVE it. Can still fit a short person in the back but mainly it's change bag/coats/slings (Tulip) x

*Vauxhall Insignia 2011. Graco DuoLogic II.* UK. Fitted using Isofix, left enough room for me to be comfortable in the front seat (I'm 5'7''). (Eala)

*Vauxhall Vectra 2003. Volvo (Britax Multitech). *UK. Fits in the back really well with enough room in the front seat for me to sit without an issue (5ft 6) and DH to sit for shorter journeys (6ft 6) [if he can fit, anyone can fit!] *ETA* I have finally made DH sit in the passenger seat now the multitech is reclined properly. I'm not going to lie, it's not pretty :haha: He can just about get his legs in, but it wouldn't be very useful for more then a few minutes journey. However, I still have enough room to be comfortable. (Dimbo)

*Vauxhall zafira 2000. Britax 2 way elite.* UK. My lo went into her erf seat at 9m n although it doesnt have reclines as such the way u fit it gives it recline atm its fitted behind the drivers seat (but also fits in the middle & behind passengers no problem) im 5'7 n have my seat fairly far back but the cars rear seat is adjustable to accomidate the 6th n 7th seat so gives us an advantage fitting a erf in, my lo is very comfy n her seat n sleeps ok in it too, i find it very easy to fit but helps if u have another person to tighten the tethers, i love it very sturdy when fitted n plenty of leg room even for a older child. (i also love that theres no polystyrene bits i have older kids n they climb in n out i dont have to worry about them catching the seat) (mommy43)

*Vauxhall Zafira 1.6 (2010 model). Graco DuoLogic 2 (installed using Isofix). *Fitted with no problems. I did find the passenger seat a bit cramped though (I am 5'7''). I think this was more to do with the design of the car, as you lose half the footwell space (on the LH side) to the wheel arch. On a 6 hour car journey, I found I was looking forward to the stops. (Eala, UK) 

*Volvo 850. Graco DuoLogic2 (using seatbelts)* Front seat has to be moved all the way forward for installation, but once installed, enough legroom is left for a 6'4'' male to be comfortable. (I no longer have this car so can't measure it, sorry). (Eala)

*Volvo V40 2000. The Volvo child car seat 0-18Kg.* From the UK but car seat imported by Volvo dealer from Sweden. Fab seat that fits into all Volvos (although with some models you need to buy an additional booster seat/other bits of kit). Attaches to pre installed ERF docking points on the back seat (and in some models the front seat as well) of all Volvos. Loads of leg room as was designed specifically for the car. Easy to fit LO into. No need to push the front seat too far forward to fit it. (Bubbles 123) 

*Volvo S40 2011. Graco DuoLogic II.* UK. Again fitted using Isofix, without any issues. Legroom in the passenger seat was fine for me at 5'7'', my husband at 5'11'' found it slightly cramped but not uncomfortable. (Eala) 

*Volvo V50 '55 plate Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted with the seatbelt)* UK. I wouldn't recommend putting this seat in this car. It fits in as much as it goes in, but the passenger is left with very little legroom. Putting the passenger seat as far back as was safe did not leave enough room for my 5'10'' OH to be comfortable - his legs were hitting the glovebox/bulkhead (Eala)

*Volvo V70 '57 plate Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted with Isofix)* UK. Easy to install, and buckets of room for the passenger in the front seat. (Eala)

*VW Golf 1999 (I think!). BeSafe Izi Combi Isofix X3.* It fits ok behind the passenger seat but you do have to move the seat forward a bit. There is about a 5 inch gap between the front seat and the dashboard so there is room for normal length legs, though it might be a bit squashed on a longer journey or for a tall person. For a normal journey, there's still plenty of room for my handbag and shopping by my feet though! The seat seems quite high so visibility out of the side window in the back is restricted. It's worse for me as I have short legs so sit nearer the steering wheel than OH, but I can only see out of the smaller part of the side window (the triangle bit rather than the full window). I didn't like it at first but you get used to it. *ETA* Just a little update. I actually paid attention when we were in the car the other day and the gap between the passenger seat and the dashboard is more like 12 inches really, not 5, so it should be fine for all but the fussiest of passengers. (Rachel_C)

*VW Polo 2002 (2 door). Britax First class plus.* UK. Easier to fit in RF than FF because of the 2 door situation! Tricky to get LO in and out of it (especially if he falls asleep) because of having to climb in and out from the front, but not usually a major problem. Also tricky to get at the button to loosen the shoulder straps when RF as its wedged right up against the seat back.
Otherwise - loads of room in the car for it, front seat can comfortably be right the way back so no problem for legroom. Nice and high up so he can see out, and seems to be super comfy. (FCP can be RF until about 13kg, which for my LO will be about age 3 as he's little - so this is a consideration if you have a bigger LO and want to keep them RF above that weight) (ellie)

*VW polo (2006) 3 door, besafe izi combi (isofix)* - left limited leg room for the person in the front - but it is plenty for me (5'2.5") (sugarpuff)

*VW Polo 98'ish. Britax First Class Plus.* UK. Fit in absoloutely perfectly, secure, enough space in front passenger seat, was pretty perfect in this car. (purpledahlia)


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm in the US and I have a Radian XTSL rear facing in our Audi A6, it only fits in the middle position. And also in our Dodge Grand Caravan SXT, fits well in the captains chairs, haven't tried the back bench


----------



## Kota

In Australia.

Car: 94 Ford Falcon
ERF: Radian XTSL
Comments: Fits fine to back seat, installed using seatbelt as no latch and supplied D ring tether connected to base of front passenger seat. Front seat has had to be moved forward slightly, will let you know once m 6ft3 OH sits in the car if he has enough room.


----------



## Eala

*Carseat: Graco DuoLogic2*

Cars used in:
_Volvo 850 _(using seatbelts) - Front seat has to be moved all the way forward for installation, but once installed, enough legroom is left for a 6'4'' male to be comfortable. (I no longer have this car so can't measure it, sorry).

_Mazda 6 Estate_ (using Isofix) - Front seat has to go forward for installation. Once installed, comfortable legroom for a male passenger of 5'11''. (Again, this car has been sold on so no measurements).
_
Citroen C4_ (using Isofix) - Like before, front seat needs to move for installation. After that, it is comfy enough for a 5'11'' male passenger, though he did note that he couldn't stretch his legs out particularly far.

_Honda Jazz_ (using Isofix) - The smallest car I've tried this seat in. Once installed, if leaving an inch between the backs of the seats, there is reasonable legroom in the passenger seat. I am 5'7'' and I was comfortable, my 5'11'' husband again noted that he couldn't stretch his legs out far but wasn't uncomfy.

_Renault Vel Satis_ (using Isofix) - With plenty of clearance between the backs of the seats, both DH and I can stretch our legs out. I'll try and get a pic of this one as it is our current car.

Worth noting that I have also had this seat fitted in a Renault Scenic (2003 onwards model). That model comes with Isofix fittings on the front passenger seat as well as the back seats. With the carseat in the back, I had ample legroom in the front (my DH didn't try it). With the carseat in the front seat, I happily sat in the backseat directly behind, and had plenty of room. I was even able to fold down the "playtray" on the seat back without any issues.

*Carseat: Britax Multi-Tech (Volvo badged)*

This has really only been "used" in a Citroen C4. In terms of room, it fitted well in a Honda Jazz, with comfortable legroom for a 5'10'' male. However, due to the seatbelt fittings, it wasn't safe to use in that car, hence it being in the C4.

_Citroen C4_ - Fitted using seatbelt and tether straps wound round the front passenger seat. Bit of a faff to fit, but once it's in, it feels solid. With the recommended clearance between the backs of the seats (I forget what this is, as I don't have the manual in front of me), there is comfortable legroom in the front seat. The tallest person who has been in the front seat is 6'2'', and had no complaints (I suppose he might just have been polite :rofl:).

Again, I'll try and get a picture of that seat if I can.

Nice idea for a thread :thumbup:


----------



## modo

Car: Hyundai i30 
ERF: Maxi Cosi Cabrio fix
Comments: We have managed to Keep B in this seat till now but we really need a next stage ERF car seat soon!


----------



## mandarhino

Location: UK
Car: Honda Jazz 2005
Car seat: Britax Two Way Elite

Seat is installed in the middle. Plenty of leg room in both front seats as a result. 

If the seat was installed on the passenger side I suspect I would be less comfortable in the front seat (am 5'8). However, the seat is still in 'recline' mode. It can be made more upright so that may increase the space available for passengers in the front seat.


----------



## Sarahwoo

Country - UK

Seat: Maxi Cosi Mobi
Car: BMW 330, I'm not sure about the year as its on a private plate but I think its about 2004?
Comments: The front passenger seat had to go as far forward as it would to fit the seat in, and it is very, very far forward. I'm 5'2 and its not comfortable for me in the front seat now, so I tend to sit in the back. For short journeys the front isn't too bad but for anything longer its just way too uncomfortable. For anyone who wasn't a short ass lie me I doubt they would even get into the seat!



Seat: Besafe Isi Combi (seatbelt fitted)
Car: Land Rover Freelander, 2001?
Comments: Absolutely brilliant! LOADS of legroom in the front passenger seat, in fact I don't think its any further forward that it would be 'normally'. The seat is quite high so added to the height of the car its fantastic, Oliver just adores it as he can see so much!


----------



## Mary Jo

Seat: Akta-Graco Duologic I
Car: Citroen C3 (2010 model)
Country: UK

Comments: Front passenger seat has to be moved a little forward but there is still legroom for my 6ft tall dad, though I can't imagine it would be comfortable for a long journey. For me, at 5ft 4in, it is absolutely fine. We have the seat installed using Isofix, but it can be strapped in with the seatbelt.


----------



## mandarhino

updated mine with more info


----------



## tiggercats

Bumping, please add you ERF seats and cars to the list as a guide to others.


----------



## ellie

i have a combi seat but happy to add this if it helps ...

VW Polo 2002 (2 door). Britax First class plus. UK. Easier to fit in RF than FF because of the 2 door situation! Tricky to get LO in and out of it (especially if he falls asleep) because of having to climb in and out from the front, but not usually a major problem. Also tricky to get at the button to loosen the shoulder straps when RF as its wedged right up against the seat back.
Otherwise - loads of room in the car for it, front seat can comfortably be right the way back so no problem for legroom. Nice and high up so he can see out, and seems to be super comfy. (FCP can be RF until about 13kg, which for my LO will be about age 3 as he's little - so this is a consideration if you have a bigger LO and want to keep them RF above that weight)


----------



## binxyboo

I have just got back from Mothercare for a seat fitting. I am getting a combi seat (if you guys class that as ERF). 
The Maxi Cosi Opal fits in a Smart Fortwo (city coupe), and I will be purchasing one at the end of the week!!


----------



## TigerLady

*Mercury Mountaineer. Radian XTSL.* Fits in all three positions, including having two, one behind each front seat. Front seat(s) have to be a bit forward and can't recline much. Not a problem unless front seat passenger/driver is VERY tall. I have no problem at 5'9, my DH is a little cramped at 6'4. There is no room compromise if you have only one carseat in the middle position. US (TigerLady)

*Honda Civic, 4 door. Radian XTSL.* Fits middle well. Fits behind front seats, but barely. Does compromise room in front seat. Cannot recline front seat and it has to be most of the way forward. This only causes a real problem when the driver is tall AND you have a manual transmission. Otherwise is tolerable and worth it for this fantastic seat. US (TigerLady)


----------



## Bluetomato

Car:Ford Focus Estate 2008
Car seat: Britax Hi Way
Country: UK
Comments: This seat has to go behind the passenger seat as there isn't enough space behind the drivers seat to fit it in - DP is 6ft 2 and has very long legs! Passenger seat had to be moved forward to fit it in, but I still have plenty of legroom - im 5ft 2, although a friend who is 6 foot cannot fit in the front seat as there isn't enough leg room for him. Dp spent a while adjusting the seat to fit in the car, but now its in place looks nice and solid and im very happy with it. (Bluetomato)


----------



## Dimbo

Car: Vauxhall Vectra 2003
Seat: Volvo (Britax Multitech)

Fits in the back really well with enough room in the front seat for me to sit without an issue (5ft 6) and DH to sit for shorter journeys (6ft 6) [if he can fit, anyone can fit!]

Best seat for a larger baby as it can RF for longer. It is certified to RF and FF until 25 kg, whereas the Besafe was RF for 18kg I believe.

Easier to get LO into the seat than the group 0 on isofix because it was so much higher and it was a bit of a struggle to get her in without bumping her head. Loads of leg room for her to grow into.


----------



## bubbles123

*Volvo V40 2000. The Volvo child car seat 0-18Kg.* From the UK but car seat imported by Volvo dealer from Sweden. Fab seat that fits into all Volvos (although with some models you need to buy an additional booster seat/other bits of kit). Attaches to pre installed ERF docking points on the back seat (and in some models the front seat as well) of all Volvos. Loads of leg room as was designed specifically for the car. Easy to fit LO into. No need to push the front seat too far forward to fit it. Bubbles 123


----------



## mkwife

Seat: Britax 2 way elite
Cars: Ford CMax and Hyundai Matrix
Country: UK

It is a good seat as one of the only ERF that rear faces until approx 6 years old, but it is a faff to swap between cars as it has tethers that need to be pulled very tight!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

&#8206;car: 1994 mercedes e280
seat: Britax MultiTech

No problems yet :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Car: 1999 (I think!) VW Golf
Seat: BeSafe Izi Combi Isofix X3

It fits ok behind the passenger seat but you do have to move the seat forward a bit. There is about a 5 inch gap between the front seat and the dashboard so there is room for normal length legs, though it might be a bit squashed on a longer journey or for a tall person. For a normal journey, there's still plenty of room for my handbag and shopping by my feet though! 

The seat seems quite high so visibility out of the side window in the back is restricted. It's worse for me as I have short legs so sit nearer the steering wheel than OH, but I can only see out of the smaller part of the side window (the triangle bit rather than the full window). I didn't like it at first but you get used to it.


----------



## pinkclaire

Car:MG ZR 5 door
Car seat: Britax Hi Way
Country: UK
Comments: Fits in really nicely, No issue behind passenger seat and both me and hubby are tall with long legs. Only potential problem, the seat is very close to the back seat and my little boys legs are already quite cramped so not sure how it will work for the next couple of years, but I'm sure someone can reassure me on that!


----------



## lynnikins

pinkclaire , typically its found that erf children fold their legs or put them up against the seat back for comfort and it doesnt annoy them so much as you would think


----------



## pinkclaire

Thanks Lynnikyns, see I knew someone would :winkwink: I'm not worried until the day he seems bothered by it! Id rather him be safe, my DH is the one I have to convince more :haha: but hes getting used to my strange ways that go against the grain :haha:


----------



## Nic1107

Location: USA
Car: 2009 Toyota Corolla 
Seat: Safety 1st Complete Air LX

https://www.elitecarseats.com/assets/product_images/200/103355CHROMITE0.jpg

We LOVE this seat! RF from 5-40 lbs and 19-40", FF from 22-50 lbs. and 34-45". It has a 3-position strap, 5-position headrest and 4-position recline; very easy to adjust.

The strap that comes up between the legs is the longest I've ever seen on an infant seat; Carmen has chunky things and the straps on her old seat fit across her legs awkwardly and too tight. To adjust the harness straps, all you need to do is pull on the strap in front, it's really simple. Easy to install as well (and has a cupholder :)). 

It is a large seat and possibly wouldn't be ideal for a smaller car or taller parents (Bee and I are 5'5'' and 5'3'' respectively), but our little girl is very comfortable in it and loves sleeping with her head against the Air Protect pillows on either side of the headrest.

I remember being in a car accident as a child and my little brother knocked heads with me (he was in his carseat); this seat seemed like a great idea to me as the Air Protect pillows not only stop the child's head from going too far sideways, but protects the head from "side impact intrusion" (it transfers the force of the impact to the seat).

We'll have to buy a new seat when Carmen goes over 50 lbs., but for now this one is ideally suited to our needs. :)


----------



## Dimbo

I'd like to update please Tiggs. 

DH and my Dad installed it to begin with, but they didn't put it reclined enough so as she fell asleep her head bobbed forward. I have since got in there with my brute force :bodyb: (!) and pulled it down more so it's now in a much better reclined position. However, it leaves less room in the front. I still have a small gap infront of my knees, but not sure how well hubby will fit in. I shall make him sit in the passenger side later and let you know if it's possible.


----------



## tiggercats

Dimbo, smacked wrists for you, if you re-write your comment here once you have squeezed hubby in the car, I'll copy and paste it over in the first post. 

All updated again, thanks for your contributions.


----------



## aliss

2011 Dodge Grand Caravan. Graco MyRide 65. Canada. Very comfortable for baby but very large - fits nicely into my van but probably won't fit into anything smaller. Worth every penny, we all love it!


----------



## kirmal12

Vauxhall Astra hatchback 04 onwards model. Britax Hi Way.

Lovely comfy seat but only just fits my car though, long journeys will be uncomfortable for the passenger but I'd rather that and have LO RF. LO seems to love it, i don't ever hear a peep out of him!.


----------



## bky

Arrrgh ate my message.

here we go again.
2001 Toyota Vitz (also known as an Echo or Yaris)-This is a very tiny car. Probably only a Ford Ka is smaller.
Cosco Scenera
Other cars I've had this seat in:
2006 Hyundai Elantra (US)
1997 Mercury/Plymouth Villager- only fits in back central seat due to seatbelt type (US)
1993 Mitusbishi V3000/Diamante (NZ)
1997 Geo Prism/ (Toyota Camry budget model) (US)
RF from 5 to 35lbs. This is a budget seat best for shorter children. Not a lot of padding, but good for a second car or relative's car. Available in the US and NZ.


----------



## lynnikins

lol the yaris here isnt such a small car, ok its a 3 door hatch but the Ay-go and Citroen C1 are smaller


----------



## soootired

Besafe izi combi in a renault modus UK 
Fits great but only with the back seats pushed back so the boot is smaller. (so only the model where the back seats can be moved) Great car seat but my little girls head did flop forward when she slept at 6 months even though it was reclined as far as possible. Wouldnt want to use for a newborn.


----------



## mommy43

car-vauxhall zafira 2000 
seat-britax 2 way elite
location-uk
comments-my lo went into her erf seat at 9m n although it doesnt have reclines as such the way u fit it gives it recline atm its fitted behind the drivers seat (but also fits in the middle & behind passengers no problem) im 5'7 n have my seat fairly far back but the cars rear seat is adjustable to accomidate the 6th n 7th seat so gives us an advantage fitting a erf in, my lo is very comfy n her seat n sleeps ok in it too, i find it very easy to fit but helps if u have another person to tighten the tethers, i love it very sturdy when fitted n plenty of leg room even for a older child 
(i also love that theres no polystyrene bits i have older kids n they climb in n out i dont have to worry about them catching the seat)


----------



## nightkd

*Nissan Murano 2005, Britax Boulevard 70, USA.* We've had it installed behind the passenger seat & it is now in the centre. No problem with installation using latch system & tethers (there are places in the car to attach the tethers in middle and side positions). Leg room is more than reasonable, but car seat is not far from the back of the front seats, so reclining is limited for driver &/or passenger. Fits very well into this model of car overall and we are pleased with the car seat itself!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Car - peugeot 206, 5 door, 2000 model
Seat - Britax Multi Tech (UK)

I have no complaints with this seat, it fits in the car well considering it is a pretty small car, the front passenger seat is quite far forward but this is not an issue for us as nobody tall ever travels in our car (OH is 5'8ish.)


----------



## tiggercats

All updated again, thank you for your input.


----------



## purpledahlia

_Britax First Class Plus - Ford Focus 2002_

Fits in ok, not as secure as it could be had to use the loop on both sides of the seat and put seatbelt through both whereas in old car only one was secure enough. Plenty leg room in front passenger seat. Carseat is quite high though can restrict veiw from back side window.

_Britax First Class Plus - VW Polo 98'ish_

Fit in absoloutely perfectly, secure, enough space in front passenger seat, was pretty perfect in this car. 

_Britax/Volvo Multitech - Ford Focus 2002_

Fits in perfect, Tethers on underseat bar, seatbelt is long enough, no buckle crunch or anything. Space in front passenger seat is more than enough aswell. Going to trya nd install it into middle seat and see how it fits but have no doubts. 

_Britax/Volvo Multitech - Hyundai I30_

Fits in just fine in here, PLENTY space, thumbs up!


----------



## Eala

Vauxhall Zafira 1.6 (2010 model) 
Graco DuoLogic 2 (installed using Isofix)
Fitted with no problems. I did find the passenger seat a bit cramped though (I am 5'7''). I think this was more to do with the design of the car, as you lose half the footwell space (on the LH side) to the wheel arch. On a 6 hour car journey, I found I was looking forward to the stops. (Eala, UK)


----------



## Dimbo

I have finally made DH sit in the passenger seat now the multitech is reclined properly. I'm not going to lie, it's not pretty :haha: He can just about get his legs in, but it wouldn't be very useful for more then a few minutes journey. However, I still have enough room to be comfortable. 

Sorry to give misinformation in the first place.


----------



## Rachel_C

Rachel_C said:


> Car: 1999 (I think!) VW Golf
> Seat: BeSafe Izi Combi Isofix X3
> 
> It fits ok behind the passenger seat but you do have to move the seat forward a bit. There is about a 5 inch gap between the front seat and the dashboard so there is room for normal length legs, though it might be a bit squashed on a longer journey or for a tall person. For a normal journey, there's still plenty of room for my handbag and shopping by my feet though!
> 
> The seat seems quite high so visibility out of the side window in the back is restricted. It's worse for me as I have short legs so sit nearer the steering wheel than OH, but I can only see out of the smaller part of the side window (the triangle bit rather than the full window). I didn't like it at first but you get used to it.

Just a little update. I actually paid attention when we were in the car the other day and the gap between the passenger seat and the dashboard is more like 12 inches really, not 5, so it should be fine for all but the fussiest of passengers.


----------



## modo

We got our ERF yesterday from Milton Keynes :happydance: Now I can fill this out!

*Car:* Hyundai i30 
*Car seat:* Britax 2 Way (seatbelted)
*Comments:* Although our car has isofix sockets we found all the ERF isofix seats far far too big for our i30. The 2 Way was the best one for us. The seat was fit by making the passenger seat adjusted to a more upright position. I actually had more legroom which I actually prefer to being reclined. The two hour drive back to London was actually comfier with the extra legroom!


----------



## onlyme

Peugeot 206 2003. Britax Hi Way. Sturdy seat that LO finds comfy. Passenger seat has to be moved very far forward and I don't think it's safe to drive with someone sitting there as your view out of their side window is compromised. Fitting is fairly straightforward although the curve on the backseat means it takes a few goes to get the car seat lined up right.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Toyota Echo, 2003. Graco MyRide 65. Canada. Easily adjustable and my toddler always seems comfy in it. Can rear-face up to 40lbs and forward face to 65lbs. Has 2 large cupholders and an optional infant insert + head insert for extra padding. It's a very wide carseat and sticks out into the space of the adjacent seat though. We keep it behind the passenger seat as our car is fairly small and doesn't allow for too much flexibility when it comes to leg room. Love this carseat!


----------



## tiggercats

Updated and bumping up again :D


----------



## hattiehippo

Thought I should add onto this now I have an ERF seat for Tom.

Peugeot Partner Combi 2008 - Britax Two Way Elite. Fits well behind passenger seat leaving loads of leg room in the front. We actually had to move the seat back to get the angle right on the car seat so have more space than before! The seat is really solid in the car and we can still fold the split rear seat down next to it.


----------



## Eala

We had Roo's carseat in another car today, so thought I'd add in the info.

Seat - Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted using Isofix)
Car - Saab 93 Aero, 2003 model
UK
Given that the Saab is a big(ish) car, and the DuoLogic is a very compact seat, I was surprised at how much room it took up. Fitting it was fine, but the passenger seat had to be pretty much all the way forward. Not a problem for my friend, as she is only 5'1'', but I think anyone else would be severely cramped. A more upright compact seat like the MultiTech would fit better in this car.


----------



## Heidi

*Car: Ford Fiesta Zetec S (2000) 3 dr
Seat: Besafe Izi Combi (non isofix)
uk
*
Quick and easy to install but it is a bit of a squeeze in the back and you have to put the front passenger seat right the way forward which is ok if your short like me but you also have to have the back of the seat wound quite far forward to so your very upright and close to the windscreen! I sat in the back with DD because of this.

I found it quite easy to get her in and out of the seat once i got used to it.
(there are photos of the same car as our with a izi combi in the back on the Securatot gallery)

*Car: Ford Focus C Max (04)
Seat: Besafe Izi Combi (non isofix)*

Loads of room and you can sit in the front passenger seat quite comfortably even with the car seat reclined. Fits very well. The only problem we came across was there is underfloor storage which is not safe to have a support bar on top so we are trying to track down a compartment 'filler'! Luckily the seat fits in the front (with air bag off) and the middle seat comfortably too.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Seat: Britax Marathon 70
Car: 2009 Lincoln Navigator and 2003 Oldsmobile Alero
Country: USA


----------



## tiggercats

NaturalMomma, do you have a bit more info about the fit of the seat in those cars please


----------



## 17thy

Updated info later in thread.


----------



## AriannasMama

Seat: Graco MyRide 65
Car: 2002 Pontiac Sunfire (4 Door)
Country: US

Comments: Fits perfect in the middle of the back seat, the only problem I have is when she drops something on either side of it then whines for it, the seat is so damn big that I can't reach around it.


----------



## tiggercats

Updated and bumping again


----------



## Eala

Adding a couple more cars we've tried our DuoLogic 2 in recently, just for completeness!

Carseat: Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted with Isofix)
Car: '57 plate Volvo V70 
UK
Easy to install, and buckets of room for the passenger in the front seat.

Carseat: Graco DuoLogic 2 (fitted with the seatbelt)
Car: '55 plate Volvo V50
UK
I wouldn't recommend putting this seat in this car. It fits in as much as it goes in, but the passenger is left with very little legroom. Putting the passenger seat as far back as was safe did not leave enough room for my 5'10'' to be comfortable - his legs were hitting the glovebox/bulkhead.

(Thank you so much for keeping this updated, tiggercats :) )


----------



## tiggercats

Bumping up


----------



## bathbabe

Just thought id bump this thread as it be useful for people thinking of ERF x


----------



## sugarpuff

we've had our besafe izi combi (isofix) in both my old vw polo (2006) 3 door and our audi s3 sportback (2009) 5 door, both left limited leg room for the person in the front - but it is plenty for me (5'2.5")


----------



## cheese lover

Chevrolet Silverado 2010, Radian XTSL. USA. It fits perfectly in the middle. It extends past where the front seats are set right now so it might take some adjustment to get it to fit behind the passenger/driver seats.


----------



## mommyof3co

New seat in our car :) 

Combi Coccoro works in both our 08 Dodge Grand Caravan (captain's chairs, haven't tried anywhere else) and our 02 Audi A6 (both middle and outboard)


----------



## Tacey

Peugeot 207, 2008, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix). UK. The isofix anchor points are quite well concealed, but once they're located, the seat is easy to fit and leaves a good amount of leg room for the front passenger. I find it quite cumbersome to lift into other cars, but it's a very solid, comfortable seat.

Honda CRV, 2009, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix). UK. Very easy to fit and the front passenger has ample leg room.

(thanks for updating this - great idea for a thread!)


----------



## ellie27

Anna is now in her new ERF seat and she loves it......a few pics too!!

We have the Maxi-Cosi Mobi, in back passenger side of my 2009 Vauxhall Astra, front passenger seat is forward but someone my height of 5ft5 can easily sit in it.


:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0194.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tiggercats

Thank you for the updates but please please can you follow the format set out on the top of the first post even if you are just adding a car or seat change. I have so little time on here now and when I do I'm normally on the verge of sleep so about all I can manage is a simple copy and paste, but I feel this is a good resource so I intend to update it for as long as I can. 

*Please list your car (make, model and age), your ERF seat and any issues/comments eg about legroom in front of the seat. Also your country. Please use the following format so i can just copy and paste (it has taken an age to sort so far)

EG Ford Focus 2006. Britax Multi Tech. UK. Your additional comments. (your username)*


----------



## Eala

Little update as we've had so many courtesy cars lately that our carseat has been jumping about!

Vauxhall Insignia 2011. Graco DuoLogic II. UK. Fitted using Isofix, left enough room for me to be comfortable in the front seat (I'm 5'7''). (Eala)

Volvo S40 2011. Graco DuoLogic II. UK. Again fitted using Isofix, without any issues. Legroom in the passenger seat was fine for me at 5'7'', my husband at 5'11'' found it slightly cramped but not uncomfortable. (Eala)


----------



## Kess

Skoda Fabia estate. Graco DuoLogic I. UK. Fitted with Isofix. Not huge amounts of legroom in the front (I have space, but I'm only 5'2"), but seat is laid back as far as it will go for a newborn - there'll be more space when he's older. (Kess)


----------



## ellie27

.


----------



## bathbabe

Bump! 
I will update with my car details later x


----------



## gumb69

THis is fantastic, thanks Tigs and all you ladies that posted
Currently rear facing in group 0 seat,i was going to go ff for next stage, no way after reading the stats on how much safer rear facing.


----------



## cath

Car: Nissan Almera, not sure of year but old Y reg
Seat:Maxi Cosi Mobi
Comments: We had to get the seat belts altered by our mechanic so that we could get an ERF seat in-the car seat shop said that the bit that you click the seat belt into was too floppy. Not sure what the mechanic did but he somehow managed to 'embed' them into the back seat. Fits fine behind passenger seat with seat pushed most of the way forward. Its a bit of a squash for OH but he's 6 foot tall so usually likes the seat right back.


----------



## tiggercats

Just bumping up :D


----------



## hmaz

Seat Toledo, 2001?, Besafe izi combi X3 (isofix). Uk
I'm really happy with the seat. Reasonable amount of legroom for front seat passenger - I'm 5'7 and there's just enough room for me for me to sit comfortably (we have the child seat reclined at mo so would be more room for passenger if it was in one of the more upright positions). DS is very comfy in the seat and loves being so high up as he gets a great view out of the windows - I've noticed he doesn't sleep so much in the car now we've changed car seat as he now likes to point out everything he can see and wave to other cars!


----------



## 17thy

Updating my info here:

*Oldsmobile 1999 Cutlass
Britax Marathon Ashley Floral
United States*

First of all, beautiful carseat. Material is really soft and my daughter seems very comfortable in it. The car seat straps are anti-tangle and the seat cover has velcro so you can velcro the straps back while you are setting the baby in. Very high quality. I love it. It's got steel bars, it's very sturdy. I would give this car seat 5 stars. I love it! I would recommend it to anyone. It's a *little* on the bulky side. But it fits in my car's middle backseat RF just fine we have plenty of room in the front.


----------



## tiggercats

Updated again, thank you everybody.


----------



## Bexx

You've already got my car with the same seat on the list, but I have an older version so hope you don't mind me adding my info:

*Honda CRV 2002. BeSafe Izi Combi X3 (isofix).* UK. Fits with plenty of room to spare behind passenger or driver, no issues with legroom. (Bexx)


----------



## tiggercats

No problem Bexx, the more car and seat combo's we add the more useful this thread will be


----------



## Eala

We've got a courtesy car at the moment, so adding it in :)

*Mercedes A-Class, '60 plate. Graco DuoLogic II. UK.* Considering this is a small hatchback, the DuoLogic fits in very easily. My husband is 5'10'' (or 5'11'', I always mix this up!) and he can sit in the front passenger seat. I wouldn't want to be doing a road trip, as although the leg room is sufficient it's not overly plentiful. If you want anything out the glove box, he'd probably have to get out the car at that point. The seats are quite high in the car, which means that Roo has a great view out both the side and back windows. (Eala)


----------



## Blah11

Ford Fiesta 3 door with a britax hiway :)

The front seat does need moved forward but I can comfortably fit (5'4) and my brother who is 5'10 was in the front seat yday with no complaints. I fit inbetween the hiway and the maxi cosi infant carrier yday too and it wasnt THAT uncomfortable either.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/376123_10150399407776150_535831149_8622158_1143593340_n.jpg

:D


----------



## Dimbo

Bump :)


----------



## BabaPu

I've got the Britax Hi-Way. It fits really well into the Renault Scenic (07) - tons of space for lo's legs and, even though the front passenger seat is at its furthest position, there is still a good couple of inches between the back of the seat and the back of the car seat at its highest recline.

I did, however, first have this seat in a Honda Civic (06). Whilst the seat does fit into the back passenger seat I found it so difficult to get lo in and out. Due to the sloping of the rear door, I had to lift and twist lo to get him out and he's only 9.5months - I dread to think what it would be like for older babies. It was a painful experience both for me and lo, hence the change in car


----------



## Farie

2008 Toyota Rav4 - Radion RXT (newest model) behind passenger seat (not masses of room but enough for any average passenger). 
Fits in all positions but DH can't drive if it's behind him (he's 5'11) I could tho.


----------



## Thumper

Seat Leon Y reg. BeSafe Izi kid X3 iso fix

Love! It doesn't leave a lot of room though. Billy has a great view out of the rear and side windows and has been making other drivers/passengers wave at him :dohh: so cute. By the time you brace the car seat in place there was very little room in the front. I'm a short 5'3 and my knees are nearly touching the glove box. It's not a big car but the seat does take up alot of space. That said we are very happy and Billy loves it. He has a load of leg space (more than the passenger!) I especially like the silver thread trim :D


----------



## emmylou92

Uk
Renault espace privilege 03 
Britax two way elite.

Great car seat loads of spae for LO she can even see out of the window. Also depending on how reclined i have my seat depends on the recline on hers. As she gets bigger and her legs get longer the seat can be moved back so she has ore leg room. I would of liked it to be isofix but it isnt and also the teathers to the front seat mean i cant move my seat forwar or back also means that door can only be used for Hollie no one can get past her seat.


----------



## Tulip

Vauxhall Corsa 2006 (3-door). Britax TWE. UK. LO is in front seat (no airbag installed). ICSC recommended the TWE over the Hi-Way to give me a better view of left wing mirror and we LOVE it. Can still fit a short person in the back but mainly it's change bag/coats/slings :D (Tulip) x


----------



## JZW

This thread is sooo useful :thumbup: I didn't even know we had isofix on our car until I saw this thread. Made hubby go out and check this morning (in -7 degrees :haha: ) and he has confirmed we have so we will be going erf :happydance:


----------



## harveygirl

I have a 08 Toyota Rav 4 with the besafe izi kid isofix. There is plently of room in the front passenger side. DD loves it as she is so high up. Great seat, I was initially worried that it would not recline enough for her but she sleeps no problem in it and there is plently of space for her legs to grow. 
DH also has the same seat in his car - Vw golf- it fits fine and there is enough space for me in passenger side but it would be somewhat restricted if you were very tall and had to go on long journey.


----------



## kate.m.

Ford Fiesta 2010, 5 door, Izi-combi. UK. I have plenty of room in the front (5'4") but OH's friends complain about lack of room (6", always bangs his knees). OH says 5'11" is probably the tallest height that would b comfortable. kate.m.


----------



## sun

In Canada:

We have the Sunshine Kids Radian XT in our Mazda 3 Hatchback. It used to be in our VW Rabbit. Not loads of room for 6'-2" OH, but it's doable!


----------



## bathbabe

Renault Clio 2001 (51 plate) 3 door. Britax hi-way 2. UK

Bit of a struggle fitting it (due to the fact its only 3 doors). Not much room in front of car (fitted behind passenger) at all, but enough room to fit in and not feel too cramped. Im 5'1 and OH is 5'6, neither of us has a huge issue sitting there. If anybody wants photos PM me xx


----------



## smatheson

We have a 2006 Scion TC (Toyota Made). It is a two door so its hard to get LO in and out but the trunk is a hatch back so we usually get him in and out from there. Our carseat is a Graco My Ride convertible car seat. It fits in the middle and on the side seats just fine:thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Is this list still being updated?

If so, we recently got a Klippan Triofix and it fits behind the driver's seat of a VW Golf (1999/Mark 4) in exactly the same space the baby seat fit (a Maxi Cosi Pebble but I think they're all pretty much the same size). I'm 5'5" and OH is 5'9" and we can both drive with the seat in a comfortable position without it touching the child seat, although as far as I know it is allowed to touch. If you can fit a baby seat behind the seat, you can fit the Triofix :) It was incredibly simple to fit (isofix or seat belt fitting with the same seat and base) and not too heavy either as it's in two parts - the base and the seat. It doesn't recline but it isn't much more upright than our BeSafe seat on the most reclined setting. If you fit it with the seat belt you can probably get a bit more recline on it.


----------



## morri

Thats a good list. Maybe add that a Vauxhall is an Opel in Europe and GM in the US?


----------

